# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Best way to farm Mote of Harmony?

## SniKe

Does anyone know a good spot to farm Mote of Harmony?

----------


## The Maffyx

I had good luck grinding on mobs that drop these: Ancient Guo-Lai Cache Key - Item - World of Warcraft 

They generally also drop a lot of motes, windwool cloth, gold, greens, lockboxes, etc. Bonus is you can open caches with those keys that often come with a lot of gold and more cloth, more rare materials etc.

----------


## advanta

> Does anyone know a good spot to farm Mote of Harmony?


There was another thread on this earlier last year on exploits. Essentially run heart of fear and switch between heroic and normal, trash before first boss resets constantly.

Someone had a great macro for ultra-fast farming in that thread.

----------


## madampink

this good game

----------


## hemalakshmi

The farm at Halfhill will let you grow motes. 

If you have a level 100 toon, Timeless Isle can be farmed rather quickly and easily. I have gotten several motes each time I go there to do the trivia daily and then i kill-20-elites daily. Sometimes the rares drop them, too. 

According to wowhead, the highest drop rates are from mobs on Isle of Thunder.

----------


## Collapse1

I agree with the commenter above, Isle of Thunder is the best way to farm harmony. If you don't believe it, you can read the game's Wikipedia. Personally, I don't have much time to play, so I buy a games boosting services . One of the best sites in my opinion. Discounts and prices are acceptable for regular customers. It's very fun to go to an already pumped account and play without worries.

----------

